# Best time to buy a guitar?



## NoTSoAgILe (Jul 25, 2006)

Basically what the title asks. When's the best time of the year to buy a guitar, to get a great deal?

My guesses would be either before or after christmas.

What do you think?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Good question, tough answer. Could always pick up a deal on that unwanted Xmas gift... lot's of buying going on at the end of the year with those bonuses. Thats when I used to splurge a bit. Not sure thats the best "buying" time though.


----------



## NoTSoAgILe (Jul 25, 2006)

I always thought around Xmas would be the best time. But I've never really noticed any big difference (maybe a little but not much) between sales around xmas from sales at any other time. Most stores seem to always have the same sale every time, no matter what time of the year it is. 

Does anyone know of any store that has great sales?


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Whenever the funds are available! :smile:


----------



## NoTSoAgILe (Jul 25, 2006)

Oh, believe you me, the funds are very available... 

I have more then enough (way more then enough... you'd be surprised how much money a 22 yr old can save working for his uncle since he was 16) to buy any Gibson (including custom shop) if I wanted one... but I'm a real cheapskate, and don't like Gibsons anyways. :tongue: 

And, well, I'm just trying to save as much money now, while I'm young, and I don't want to spend a butt load of cash on a guitar if I can be satisfied with a cheaper one. BTW, to me a butt load of cash would be anything over $1000.


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

I don't think that guitars are like home electronics in that way. I haven't noticed any great times to buy guitar stuff


----------



## bubkusjones (Sep 26, 2006)

I agree with Nine. I rarely ever see any seasonal sales for guitars and the like. Most of the ones I've seen have been anniversary sales, and those are just one day (maybe one week for a larger shop with an advertising budget). 


So, what are you looking for?


----------



## The Nazz Are Blue (May 12, 2006)

To be honest, whenever the fall comes around (like it has lately) I get a jonesin' for some new and exciting piece of gear. The leaves falling, the smell of the air, the colour of the sky... it all just makes me crave a new guitar. I guess it doesn't help that the last few guitars I've bought were all in autumn, so as to cater to this urge. The more I feed it the more it grows...
what will I buy this year? Drool


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

The Nazz Are Blue said:


> To be honest, whenever the fall comes around (like it has lately) I get a jonesin' for some new and exciting piece of gear. The leaves falling, the smell of the air, the colour of the sky... it all just makes me crave a new guitar. I guess it doesn't help that the last few guitars I've bought were all in autumn, so as to cater to this urge. The more I feed it the more it grows...
> what will I buy this year? Drool


Your body knows that you're about to be stuck indoors for 9 months. Unfortunately, your bank account doesn't share this seasonal "guitar sense" and will be shocked. :smile:


----------



## NoTSoAgILe (Jul 25, 2006)

^ LOL. 

I guess there really is no "best time to get the best deal". Damnit 



bubkusjones said:


> So, what are you looking for?


I knew that if I mentioned a $1000 price limit someone would get curious about what I want. LOL

Nothing to spectacular though. My goal is to find a very nice playable MIM strat or tele, and use a little of the left overs to get a new bridge, pups and elec, and tuners... But, alas, that is proving to be very difficult. 

Really though, any model fender in the $500 - $1000 range will do... I'd really not want to spend more then $800 though, but if I likes enough I buys it.. I've had close calls but still no cigar.

I played an Eric Johson factory 2nd last week at the Long & Mcquade near my house... was going for like $1600. But I just can't justify spending that much on a guitar. I mean, it played better then any other guitar in the store, and I have the money for it. 

I went back today and played it again, one clerk said he would'nt charge tax if I could pay for in full right then, but once again... I'm a cheap bastard. If they would sell it for $1000 no tax, I'd be all over it in a second. But that aint ever gonna happen.

Besides if I get something that expensive for me I'l have to get something expensive for my girlfriend, which will end up putting me about $2000 in the hole.


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

I would after Christmas is the best time.

Jan. Feb. are slow. If I wanted a particular piece, I'd make offers then.

The stores that haven't had a great christmas will be willing to move stuff.

See something you like make an offer. Be prepared to walk away. It's fun and it works.

"Ok then if you can't deal put it back on the rack"

Rent costs the same in Feb as December:smile:


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

NoTSoAgILe said:


> ^ LOL.
> 
> I guess there really is no "best time to get the best deal". Damnit
> 
> ...


2 Things.

1. Are you married? If not why $1000 to the girlfriend. If she has to be compensated for your toy buying *with your money *you have a problem.

2. You want a top drawer guitar, but you don't want to pay for it. You won't get one ( unless you get real lucky. I hope you do:wink: ). Margins on the high end stuff are not that high. The stores don't have a lot of money to be made there.

Just my humble opinion


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

when they`re used...any time of year. Generally over here the shops will have sales once or twice a year, I mean big sales and I`ve taken advantage in the past but nowadays...it`s used for me...unless they make me an offer I can`t refuse.


----------



## Coustfan'01 (Sep 27, 2006)

Usually , stores will have their best specials when everyone is broke , like after christmas .


----------



## NoTSoAgILe (Jul 25, 2006)

elindso said:


> 2 Things.
> 
> 1. Are you married? If not why $1000 to the girlfriend. If she has to be compensated for your toy buying *with your money *you have a problem.
> 
> ...


I'm not married to her but I will marry her somday, we've already had the marriage talk and we'd both love to get married in the future, just not while we're this young. 

LOL I feel you misunderstood me. *IF* I would've bought the EJ strat for $1600 I would feel like I'd have to buy her something real nice. Which would have put me *about* $2000 depending on the gift. It's not that I'd have to buy her something just because I got something, she could careless.... I'd want her to have something nice so she would feel just as good as I do because I've got a new guitar. And she would never let me spend $1000 on a gift for her, we have a limit of $500, and we've rarely ever get near there anyways.

I'd really like a top drawer guitar, but, yes, I wouldn't want to pay for it. I find that even MIA's aren't worth the price they sell for here in Canada. But if I can find a fender MIM that plays as good as, or better then my agile strat copy I'll be happy to pay for it, and just upgrade what I don't like. It's just really hard trying to find an MIM without sharp frets, or fret buzz for some reason... I know the're out there, I just haven't found one yet.

Thanks for all the input guys. Would buying a guitar before xmas be just as good as after though. Wouldn't they want to get rid of most of their stock while people are searching for gifts. Or would they just wait t'ill someone wants to pay sticker because of the same "gift" reason.


----------



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

You know I was thinking before Xmas 'cause you've got all these broke musicians wanting to buy gifts for their kids or girl freinds and fund those purchases by selling off one of their guitars.

You can without too much problem pick up a good Fender for under a grand, second hand and by the e bay route.
Personally, never having played an MIM Fender, I would go with the Japanese Fenders, especially look at the Squire series for much better pricing and arguable equally good guitars to the MIA's.
Go to the Fender Forum and read all about em.
Benee Wafers


----------



## NoTSoAgILe (Jul 25, 2006)

Well, whenever I completely give up on trying to find a good Fender MIM, then I will *probably* buy an MIA, or one of the better MIM models, untill then I'm shooting for an MIM. The main reason why I want to get an MIM standard is because of the smaller 42mm nut width, it feels a lot more comfy then the 43mm MIA's.The classic series look like good guitars, and have my prefered 42mm nut width, but I haven't found one yet so I'm not sure if I'll like them or not. I'd also love to find a MIJ because I've heard great things about them, but I just can't find any around here. No way am I getting a squier. Can't stand the feel of them, I mean I could always swap out the neck with the left over cash... but, in my mind it's still gonna be a squier.

And ebay is not an option because I want to try it before hand... it seems there are a lot of MIM duds floating around and ebay seems like the perfect place to get one. If I can't find a good one that I've actually played, then I'll be way to worried that I'll find a bad on ebay.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

best time to buy anything if when no one else is buying.

"rent is the same in February as it is in December" sounds good to me.

make an offer and let them walk away from it if they dare. 

reguardless of what retailers may tell you, there is plenty of markup to play with.

Allways talk with the seller that can finalize a deal. Not everyone in a store has the capacity to offer a discount.

Do your homework and shop around. Only then will you know if your getting a good price. If you are getting a decent price from a seller, stop procrastinating and buy the dammed thing. Thats why you went thru this quest in the first place.


OK..the sermon is over.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Hey Notsoagile,
You sound like a very smart guy at 22! Your girlfriend better stick with you. Sounds like you are interested in a strat type guitar. I really like the MIM strats! They feel nice and are well set. Priced very nice. I don't like the fact they only have 20 frets though. If you are looking at the $500.00 range of guitars, I'd say thats your best bet. Schecter makes some really nice guitars. You should give them a try.


----------



## Rattlesnake (Jul 20, 2006)

*Dat's It!!*

There are many places on where to find good deals on all kinds of gear. The Triad (which has just about anything your looking for) is good for good used gear at decent prices, ebay of course, local papers, music123.com , theottawamusician.com , etc. Basically, if you have patience and are willing to do the grunt work, you'll find what your looking for at a price your willing to pay. Don't forget, an asking price is just an asking price! This site also has it's sources:tongue:


----------



## NoTSoAgILe (Jul 25, 2006)

^ Buying a guitar I haven't tried, no matter how reliable the seller is, is not an option, I want to try before I buy.

^^ Meh, my financial smarts came from my dad and uncle. They taught me that a penny saved today is a dollar saved tomorrow. Basically save as much money as you can while you're young so when you get older and can't work you'll have a lot of cash to fall back on, and can live without worries. Oh... and the MIM's don't have 20 frets they have 21 frets.

I think I'm goona wait t'ill after xmas to buy one, but if something seems like a good deal in the meantime I'll probably get it.

Thanks a lot for the help and advice guys.


----------



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

Hey NSA perhaps your Dad and Uncle are yet to teach you that there is no such thing as living without worries, no matter how much money you have.
Or that you may not live long enuff to grow old in which case you have lived your life without achieving anything that you may have wanted except money of course which is meaningless by itself. Ah never mind its a matter of philosophy anyway.
Ya figure there's a reason for a lot of dud MIM Fenders out there? You won't find that being said about the MIJ or CIJ Fenders.
If you've got the money, as you say you have, then get yourself the real thing which will be an instrument that will last you a life time and appreciate in value. You can't lose. Going on the cheap you'll only end up with cheap and end up wanting to upgrade eventually anyway, thereby increasing the amount of money you have spent. Do it right the first time.
Good luck.
Benee Wafers


----------



## NoTSoAgILe (Jul 25, 2006)

I meant like... no worries financially. I'm well aware that you can never live life without worries. But when I'm older money will be the least of my worries. :wink: 

And it's not like I save every penny I get. I still live the normal 22yr old life... got to bars, parties, vacations every now and then, but my pay is great, (too much if you ask me, but that's family for ya) and I'm still able to save a lot of cash every cheque I get. 

Yeah, I'm starting to think either they send a lot of the crap MIM's to canada, and only a little good ones, OR they all suck LOL. No disrespect to those of you who own one, but I haven't played any good yet. I'd actually really like to try out any Japanese model because of their great reputation. I just can't find any at my LMS's... maybe I should take a trip downtown Toronto to steves and all them stores. The only place it seems that you can get them is on eBay. And I really don't want to buy a guitar I've never played... again, I do own an Agile of course. And my Agile surpases all MIM's I've tried... before you suggest "buy another Agile" don't LOL, this time I want a real Fender, not some knock off brand... something about the Fenders, IDK, they have like special mojo or something LOL.

Thanks again everyone for the help.

EDIT: Oh yeah, which is better MIJ, or CIJ? OR are they basically the same only with a different name? And which year models are the best?


----------



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

I don't know much so take it with a grain of salt but to my understanding the CIJ guitars were supposed to be better than the guitars given the MIJ status.
Again, for a complete informational overview the Fender Forum will give you what you need to know. It's a great forum and in case you've never been there here's the link


http://www.fenderforum.com/

Benee


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

well,　no. There are so many models now and there were many back then so it depends on which one we`re talking about. Some the Japanese Fenders that are MIJ were very high end...models that end in -95 and -115 are lacquer finished while the -70, -65 and lower were not, but still very fine guitars when we`re talking about the JV series. Post JV, they continued to make some exellent guitars while making low end stuff that was priced that way for a reason, we just can`t expect custom shop quality on budget guitars...least, I don`t. Nor can I lump the entry level FJ/MIJs with their high end models, that`d be like saying F/USA Standards are the same as Master Builts. I own a bunch of FJ/MIJs that came stock with full size pots and steel switches and many have US p`ups. My CIJ/FJs do not...they have the flimsy pots and plastic switches but have US p`ups...I mean, they work fine but personally I like the better grade stuff. Then...we have to mention the Custom Editions and the ExTrad series of the 90s... the ExTrads were made to order according to customers wishes from a list of options while some Custom Editions can be top notch too...however other CEs were made to chains shop specs and can be custom in color only...and FJ continues to make guitars made for different shops over here and sold only by them, and trying to find info on every model FJ ever made would be a monumental task.
So the next time somebody says CIJs are better than MIJs...ask about which model they`re referring to because those all encompassing statements just indicate a lack of knowledge about the company. I constantly come across FJ models that I had no idea existed, and I have several books on the subject...OK...they`re in Japanese and I can`t read the language but I do get my wife to translate things when I need to.


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

Please excuse my ignorance.

CIJ = what?


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

they used to call their guitars Made in Japan, then in the late 90s sometime they changed to Crafted in Japan...a term used by other makers over here for years before...nobody seems quite sure why they switched but there are plenty of guesses.


----------



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

"So the next time somebody says CIJs are better than MIJs...ask about which model they`re referring to because those all encompassing statements just indicate a lack of knowledge about the company"

Lighten up SneakyPete like I said........... " I don't know much so take it with a grain of salt"

If you need a translation let me know.

Benee Wafers


----------



## NoTSoAgILe (Jul 25, 2006)

I have no clue about Japanese models, but I'm very intrigued... especially because of all the rumours surrounding their quality.

sneakypete: Everytime I hear someone say "JV series" they usually mean the Jimmie Vaughan series. Is that what you were refering to in your statement when you talked about the JV series?

Pardon my ignorance, but whatdoes FJ stand for?

OK, so there's some differences between certain Japanese model Fenders. Is there one specific model/year that was the best of the series? And, is there a japanese model/year that is the worst? Is there a worst model? Or are they all pretty good?

Thanks again for the help guys.


----------



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

Fender Japan
BW


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

hey Benee... I speak 3 languages and get by in Japanese so thanks for the translation offer but I`m gonna let your low blow pass `cause this ain`t Harmony Central...and I wasn`t referring to you yourself but rather the collective you, you know, everybody. 
JV... when we `re talking about Japanese Fenders means the Japan Vintage series that had JV as part of the serial number on the neck plate. Sometimes guys talk about the Squire series that had SQ serial numbers too. Best years?... hard to say but the earliest models from Fender Japan [FJ ] have become highly collectable not only in Japan, from what I`ve read they began production in spring of 1982. At the end of the decade some players feel changes were made and quality dropped but again it really depends on models. There are a lot of differences in models, and rather than try to explain them all try to get a look at say the Ishibashi web site for example, that sells FJs and read about the models they offer. 
Also...this site has been very useful for me a real goldmine of information...

http://www.squierjv.info/index.htm


----------



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

No low blow intended there sneakypete but you did come off a lttle high faluttin' in that post, in fact you still do but that's alright.
And yes no its not HC thank God although there are a lot of good product reviews to be had there.
I myself have a Squier '86 A series ( A + 6 DIGITS 1985-1986 ) black strat with maple neck in mint condition. I love that guitar but am more inclined these days to play my CIJ Bigsby Tele which is like......... too much.
Alls well that ends well. Thanks for the valuable info.
Benee Wafers


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Benee Wafers likes to play the devil's advocate! :wink:


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

..." you did come off a lttle high faluttin' in that post, in fact you still do but that's alright. "
whatever.


----------



## NoTSoAgILe (Jul 25, 2006)

No use arguing on a forum guys.... it's just extremely useless, no matter the topic.

ESPECIALLY IN MY THREAD!!!! ARGGGHHHHH....:2guns: LOL J/K guys.

Again, thanks a lot for the help and info guys.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

who`s arguing? I don`t wanna nibble on the bait. 
You asked about FJs so I tried to pass on the little I know on the subject but the guys at the link provided can probably offer much more.
Threads go off topic at every site I visit, just happens you know someone posts something that sets thoughts in motion, kinda like having a conversation over a few beers with friends, not like a person who begins a thread owns it or somethin`... yours is a perfect example, you mentioned you didn`t know much about Japanese Fenders which indirectly may someday lead you to a purchase of one so if you`re like me, you like to go into a potential acquisition as well informed as you can be `cause with used FJs things can get a little fuzzy at times.
Still...if I`m ignorant or high fallutin`...sorry but..... I gotta be me.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Hey not so Agile,

What model of Agile strat do you have? I've always wanted one so if you ever think of selling it let me know. I have a bunch of Agiles that I am slowly swapping out electronics and pickups with high end stuff. I have a US Strat but would rather get an Agile and mod it up! 

TG




NoTSoAgILe said:


> I do own an Agile of course. And my Agile surpases all MIM's I've tried... before you suggest "buy another Agile" don't LOL, this time I want a real Fender, not some knock off brand... something about the Fenders, IDK, they have like special mojo or something LOL.


----------



## NoTSoAgILe (Jul 25, 2006)

^^ Well, the tone of the whole subject went a little on the defensive side for both of you guys... maybe I just misunderstood that as an arguement or something. No matter, alls well that ends well.

And I do own this thread... it's mine, ALL MINE!!!! AHHHHHHAHAHAHAHAHA... J/K once again.

^No way am I selling my Agile man, sorry. I haven't even played an MIM that could stand next to it... plus I love the wilkinson bridge, soo smooth.

The only reason I want a real Fender is because I wan a more vintage-ee feel guitar with the 6 screw bridge and a maple fretboard.

I am thinking of selling my Epi vintage G400 though, it's a great guitar but I just can't stand how wide the fretboard is.

Once again thanks for the help people.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

you can hear tones on the web? is that some kinda k-9 thing?


----------



## NoTSoAgILe (Jul 25, 2006)

LOL... you know what I mean.


----------

